# Building a Gaming PC



## Kushal1990 (Nov 8, 2015)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Gaming and watching movies. Play gta 5 at 1080p ultra settings. Also, run other games like arkham knight, fifa 15, etc.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 1.5 lac Rupees. May extend to 1.6 lac

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Maybe in the future

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 or 10

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:Might buy an ssd

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: want atleast a 1080p or any other which fits my budget. Also, since I would be watching movies on it, I guess IPS would be better for the viewing angles

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: hdd and speakers

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Within a week or two

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Would be my first time

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Bombay. Will buy from wherever I would get original products at reasonable price

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Want an i7 4790k and zotac gtx 980 ti amp extreme edition. But, I am open to get views from you guys


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 9, 2015)

*Budget - 197k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Core i7 4790k*25,000**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Seidon 120v Plus*4,500**Motherboard*Asus Sabertooth Z97 Mark2*14,800**Memory*Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB(4GBx4) 2400Mhz*11,200**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 980Ti 6GB DDR5*52,900**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB*8,500**Power Supply*Seasonic M12II 620w EVO Edition*6,900**Cabinet*Corsair C70 Black*9,400**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Black 1TB*5,500**Monitor*BenQ XL2730Z 144Hz LED
*49,900**Keyboard*Cooler Master Devastator KB and Mouse Combo*2,600**Mouse*Included in the Combo*0**Total**1,91,200*

All above prices are taken from mdcomputers.in


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi  [MENTION=320806]Kushal1990[/MENTION], 

Overall, I like the bssunilreddy configuration. Just a suggestion, if you are planning for future proofing, then you must go for the latest ATX MOBO. The MOBO should have in built function of WiFi and audio feature with that, there is no need to add any other peripheral devices like WiFi and sound card, and it’s support the SLI and CrossFire technology that means in the future, you can add-on a second GPU card for performance, instead of buying a new MOBO or replacing a totally new GPU. 

The choice of the SSD, it all depends on your budget, because SSDs are expensive; however they are worth every penny. The difference between cheaper SSDs and more expensive ones that have similar capacity is their write speeds. Expensive ones are usually 540MB/s write speeds while cheaper ones go up to around 250MB/s write speeds only. Read speeds however, are the same.

For HDD part, I would advise you go with the WD Black 2TB for high performance and WD Green 2TB for normal storage, that is if you don't have the budget problem.


----------



## Kushal1990 (Nov 9, 2015)

[MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] even I was considering mobo with wifi. But wasn't sure if it's worth it. And I need one with audio support upto 8 channels. [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] I don't need a gaming kb nd mouse. Could do with a normal one too. Also, no need of such big monitor. 24" is fine. And that monitor has freesync and I am buying nvidia card, so a big no-no


----------



## Knockout (Nov 9, 2015)

Processor:Intel i7 6700k-28,8k
Cooler :CM hyper 212x-2.8k
Motherboard:Asus z170 pro gaming-12k
Ram-Corsair 8GBX2 DDR4-9,000
Case-Corsair haf 912 combat-6.3k
PSU:Seasonic 750w(ss 750m III)11.k
Monitor : Dell24 SE2416H-12.5kx3=37.5
WD:Black 1Tb,6k
Gpu:Asus gtx 980Ti oc-63k
Ssd:samsung evo 250gb-9k
Total-185.5k

The prices may differ ,Its my suggestion for your build.

Thank you.


----------



## Kushal1990 (Nov 10, 2015)

I need only 1 monitor not 3


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2015)

As regards the monitor, I would suggest to get at least a 1440p panel with 120/144Hz refresh rate. This is the component you will probably gonna upgrade the least, or may not upgrade at all, so, makes sense to get the best you can afford. The FreeSync/GSync debate is yet to be settled so won't bother much about that. Only problem is that most of the panels above 1080p will be 27/28".

I think you should set aside around 1 lac for monitor and GPU and spend the rest on other components. Not sure about the models and individual pricing, though ROG Swift might be an option.

Get a SSD by all means. 250/256GB ones are pretty cheap these days.

And get a Skylake based system, budget permitting.


----------



## Kushal1990 (Nov 10, 2015)

What I was saying that, as I would also be watching movies on it, I thought IPS panel would have been great for the viewing angles. I know TN has much faster refresh rate, but they have poor viewing angles


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2015)

The ROG Swift (PG279Q) is an IPS panel at 1440p & 165Hz refresh rate, but it should be damn costly, if available. If gaming is your priority, then get a panel like this (higher res, higher refresh rate etc.). If movie viewing is your priority, you can get the Samsung LU28D590DS/XL, a 4K TN panel below 40k, or one of their curved ones.

Also the viewing angle will depend on the seating arrangements I guess. So you can take a call on that better than us.


----------



## Kushal1990 (Nov 10, 2015)

How about asus vg248qe?


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2015)

If you are ok with 1080p, but that's a pretty older model, is it still available?


----------



## Kushal1990 (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes. Its available for around 25k. But again its a TN panel and poor viewing angles.


----------



## Kushal1990 (Nov 12, 2015)

Guys, so I visited Lamington rd yesterday. Got a quote from 3-4 sellers. They range from 1.2-1.3 lacs. Unfortunately, Prime ABGB's retail store wasn't taking any orders coz of festival and they would be re-opening on Saturday. Also, retailers are giving Zotac GTX 980 ti Amp Extreme Edition for 53-55k, whereas on other websites it is quoted as around 62k. So, is it genuine? Also, please help me choose a monitor for both gaming and watching movies, don't want to compromise on viewing angles. And, also help me get a PSU for the config.
Budget for monitor - 30k
How is One touch shop located at Lamington Rd? It quoted 53k for Zotac GTX 980 Ti Amp Extreme Edition? Will it be genuine?


----------



## Kushal1990 (Nov 16, 2015)

I am still open to some more views!!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 16, 2015)

*Budget - 165k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Core i7 6700k (Skylake)*27,400**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Seidon 120v Plus*4,500**Motherboard*Asus Maximus Ranger VIII Z170
*18,400**Memory*G.Skill Ripjaws 16GB(8GBx2) 3000Mhz*11,100**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 980Ti 6GB DDR5*52,900**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB*8,500**Power Supply*Seasonic M12II 620w EVO Edition*6,900**Cabinet*Antec GX505*3,500**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Black 1TB*5,500**Monitor*BenQ 24" XL2411Z 144Hz LED*23,700**Keyboard*Cooler Master Devastator KB/Mouse*2,600**Mouse*Included in the Combo*0**Total**1,65,000*


All above prices are taken from mdcomputers.in


----------



## Kushal1990 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hmmmm... How about i7 4790k with Asus mobo(not yet decided, open for suggestions) and instead of that benq monitor, an Asus PG279q? Also, I need a cabinet with no window on its side. Just enough space to add fans. And I wouldn't mind going with a basic kb and mouse.


----------



## Knockout (Nov 17, 2015)

The i7 4790k is a great cpu but it was superseded by the 6700k,there performance difference is marginal though ,but it is good to invest in newer cpu. A gaming mouse is  a must for gamer invest in it and you won't regret


----------



## Kushal1990 (Nov 17, 2015)

But, still people say its the best cpu out there. Also, the performance per core is much better. If I get the 6700k, I'll have to get ddr4 ram and mobo which will affect my budget which is 1.5 lac Rupees but can extend it a little further than 1.6 lac. So, suggest keeping my budget in mind. Also, do I need a cpu cooler since I won't overclock it just after buying, maybe in future

- - - Updated - - -

Also, tell me which shops are the best to buy from at Lamington Road and whcih ones to ignore?


----------



## Knockout (Nov 17, 2015)

Then get 4790k and Asus z97 pro gamer.If you game a lot its better to buy an after market cooler like 212x,I got no idea about the shops bro.I ain't from there


----------



## Kushal1990 (Nov 18, 2015)

That motherboard looks great. Anybody from Bombay can you tell me which shops to buy from and which ones to avoid?


----------



## Kushal1990 (Nov 23, 2015)

Guys, I am still stuck on which cabinet to get? I don't need a side windowed for sure, but it needs to have nice air cooling.
Also, the graphics card I am going with should be installed properly (GTX 980 Ti which is approx. 13 inches long).
So, I may be going for the following config:
CPU: i7 4790k
Motherboard: ASUS
RAM: Gskill or Corsair (8gb x 2)
GPU: Zotac GTX 980 Ti Amp Extreme Edition
SSD: 250/500gb not yet decided which one
Monitor: ASUS PG279q
Also, please suggest appropriate PSU to run the above config and few good models of ASUS motherboards will help me choose.


----------



## Kushal1990 (Nov 29, 2015)

Still awaiting replies...


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 29, 2015)

^get corsair carbide 500r.


----------



## Kushal1990 (Nov 29, 2015)

[MENTION=33037]quicky008[/MENTION] I don't want a cabinet with side window and led fans/ lights


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 30, 2015)

*Budget - 211k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Core i7 4790k*25,000**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Seidon 120v Plus*4,500**Motherboard*Asus Sabertooth Z97 Mark2*14,800**Memory*Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB(4GBx4) 2400Mhz*11,200**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 980Ti 6GB DDR5*52,900**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB*8,500**Power Supply*Seasonic M12II 620w EVO Edition*6,900**Cabinet*Corsair Carbide 300R
*4,800*
*Internal Storage*WD Caviar Black 1TB*5,500*
*Monitor*Asus PG279Q 27" IPS G-Sync Monitor
*74,500*
*Keyboard*Cooler Master Devastator KB and Mouse Combo*2,600**Mouse*Included in the Combo*0**Total**2,11,200*


----------



## Kushal1990 (Dec 1, 2015)

[MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] I liked Corsair Carbide 500R more than 300R. In terms of CPU cooler, how about Cooler Master Hyper 212X?
Also, is 620W PSU enough? Also help me choose between Zotac GTX 980 Ti Amp Extreme Edition or ASUS STRIX DC3OC ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2015)

Kushal1990 said:


> @bssunilreddy  I liked Corsair Carbide 500R more than 300R. In terms of CPU cooler, how about Cooler Master Hyper 212X?
> Also, is 620W PSU enough? Also help me choose between Zotac GTX 980 Ti Amp Extreme Edition or ASUS STRIX DC3OC ?



Good then go with Corsair 500R and CM Hyper 212X CPU Cooler.
620w PSU is more than enough. Go with either Zotac (2+3 Years warranty upon registration within 30 days) or Asus Strix (3 Years warranty). Its your choice. Asus GPU runs somewhat Cooler than others.


----------



## Kushal1990 (Dec 2, 2015)

[MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]. Thanks for your inputs bro. How about these two PSU'S:
1. Seasonic 750W Power Supply (SS-750JS)
2. Cooler Master B Series B700 700W Power Supply (RS700-ACAAB1-UK)
Are they any good?

Can you also tell me some parts which I could cut out? Its going way beyond my budget!!!:eeksign:


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 2, 2015)

About the monitor, Why dont you look for some Korean brand, used ones (1440p and 27") come for cheap, about 13k on ebay. Some one from our forum has even bought one. Im not sure about his name, he has a batman wallpaper on his monitor . Be careful about the dead pixels, but it should be fine. Others suggestion on my posts would be even helpful.

- - - Updated - - -

For Power supply, go for Seasonic ones, they are very good and recommend here.

- - - Updated - - -

the one bssunil suggests in his earlier post(by seasonic) is much better.


----------



## Kushal1990 (Dec 2, 2015)

[MENTION=146650]nikhilsharma007nikx[/MENTION] thanks for your quick reply. But, I need a GSync monitor. Speaking of PSU's, which other companies are reliable?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 2, 2015)

Kushal1990 said:


> [MENTION=146650]nikhilsharma007nikx[/MENTION] thanks for your quick reply. But, I need a GSync monitor. Speaking of PSU's, which other companies are reliable?


Just take a look at those monitors. Gsync costs a fortune, even for that budget spending much on such things isn't recommend, build a stable and well balanced PC first, monitor comes secondary. 
For PSUs, there are complaints from all of the manufacturers nowadays, so it's better to stick to a trusted brand like seasonic which has been into quite a lot of builds here on the forum.


----------



## Kushal1990 (Dec 2, 2015)

But, since I am buying GTX 980 Ti, G-Sync would look better, won't it? Or should I wait till Christmas? Till then the prices will drop a little.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 2, 2015)

Kushal1990 said:


> But, since I am buying GTX 980 Ti, G-Sync would look better, won't it? Or should I wait till Christmas? Till then the prices will drop a little.


I'm saying, dont buy the Gsync one now and get a cheaper IPS panel or even that Korean one. This will enable you to get the most of a gaming PC from your budget. Invest on the tower alone. And then you can invest more as you get bigger bucks next time on the monitor. G sync ones are hard to source and exp.


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 3, 2015)

6700k = 26500
deepcool malestorm aio cooler = 3499 flipkart
gigabyte z170x gaming 3 = 13500
kingston hyper x fury 8gb*2 = 10500
samsung evo 120gb for os = 4999
seagate 2 tb 7200 rpm hdd = 5150
seasonic 620 psu = 7250
nzxt s340 = 6000
zotac gtx 980 ti Amp edition = 54000

total 131,398 for remaining money get what you can


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 3, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> 6700k = 26500
> deepcool malestorm aio cooler = 3499 flipkart
> gigabyte z170x gaming 3 = 13500
> kingston hyper x fury 8gb*2 = 10500
> ...


That's gonna be fine.


----------



## Kushal1990 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks guys. Can anybody tell me whether I should get a motherboard with 8+2 power phase?


----------



## Kushal1990 (Dec 22, 2015)

Guys, I contacted my local vendor and he said that Asus PG279Q is not available anywhere in India. So, he will have to place an order with Asus in Taiwan. Will get it two weeks later. Is it true? Can anyone tell me if its available in India within 70k?


----------



## Kushal1990 (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year guys!!
I really want to buy a pc in the next 5-7 days. So, can anybody please suggest me some reliable shops in Mumbai from where I can buy at low price and original stuff? Please answer guys


----------

